# When does the year of the lens start?



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 29, 2014)

Did I miss it? What happened?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 29, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Did I miss it?


Yes, you missed it ... we all did ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 29, 2014)

Go to 
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses

They did not miss the year of the lens. :-\


----------



## slclick (Jul 29, 2014)

You mean Canon's year of the lens. (And fwiw, many here will state Canon never said it was TYOTL yet it was a CR thing)

No one has missed Sigma's, it's still going!


----------

